# The hit of the night?



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

My monster in a box was probably the biggest hit I've ever had! People LOVED it and I can't remember getting as many comments about one prop in my years of doing a haunt! I'll post some pics and video soon in the showroom but the big question is, what to build now in the same vein for next year!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Are you leaving this open for everyone to comment on their hit prop of 2011?


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

If so, my trash can trauma was our hit..... I had 2 groundbreakers pneumatically controlled also, but I think placement is as important as function.... it seemed the groundbreakers only distracted then the trash can popper got the best scares......... sent 3 tots running, one left thier candy behind 

EDIT...btw, to avoid coming off cruel, we have a greeter that gives candy to the tots who cant venture all the way to the porch


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Spirit's jumping spider...worth every penny. Made better by the fact that it's battery operated & I didnt have to find a way to power it.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not a prop so much, but the fact that I triggered my routines manually was the big hit. The ability to time them so that they fired when the TOTs were least expecting them was great. 

(Helmsman and Helmsman remote FTW!!!)


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah my props usually do good due to placement...Biggest "hit" was my buddy dressed in my Night Terror's Caretaker costume...


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

My Zombie stewie and Chuck the Scarecrow battled it out for the Best in Show. I think stewie won though based on the number of parents & Teens saying "Look its Stewie, Cool!"


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it was a tie between Jaybo's creepy costume and the 10 foot ghost dude he built this year. That thing even outshined the 10 foot reaper he built.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm with Debbie5, the Jumping Spider was a great addition to the haunt. I set it up on a delayed trigger so that the victims could see it, but had to go around a corner and be facing it when it jumped. Got 'em every time!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'd have to say my haunters, specifically my 7 year old son who was getting all the scares dressed as a zombie and jumping out at people. Then the crawling wheeled zombie lady from spirit that was tethered on the front porch with ankle grabbing action.
you may be able to spot her behind my food donations chest in this photo.










We had a blast!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmm hit of the night would have to be me, witches are still super scary to all ages.
Chased one girl out of my yard and she trucked it all the way home.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

We have a lot of young TOT's. I would say that 75% are 6 and under, so we don't do jump out and scare you. Just spooky. So I would say the biggest hit was the haunted organ. Especially when he played the Haunted Mansion tunes.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

Likewise most of our TOTs were quite young and they loved the rocking granny sleleton. some wouldnt even go and get their candy off her knee lol . Most of the elder ones and the parents liked the stirring ghoul


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

I had a laser (American DJ Micro Galaxian) that all the kids seemed to love. It was quite visible by pairing it with a fog machine and fog chiller.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I also had a monster in the box. Last year it was on the porch so most of the kids saw it. This year I moved it out next to our hotdog and hot chocolate table for the parents. Scared several parents with it which was fun. Felt bad when I scared a little 4 year old unicorn dressed girl. She had just got her hot chocolate and it went off. She spilled it all over the arms of her outfit. Being the nice zombie I was, I helped her clean it up a bit. She seemed thrilled to have the rest of the hot cocoa though so it was all good.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

My kicker prop consistently gets the most comments. The grave escape also went over well.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

The Fog, thunder and lightning drew them in. The FCG made them stop and my mailbox trauma made them run! (Its an eccentric cam mounted on an old fan motor with a bit of chain attached to make noise. The mail box shakes and rattles with a terrible noise when I trigger the remote.) One guy even dropped his Bible on the way out. guess you could say I scared the Jeezus out of him.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I had a huge hit with my hedge monster. I have a lattice enclosed porch and so when a kid would yell "Trick or Treat!" it would go off shaking the whole porch behind them! One girl (maybe 13 or so) tried to run inside the house! 

I was worried about the little kids but it turns out, it was the big kids that were a lot more startled!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

For Ambiance - the laser vortex generator

For scares - Trashcan trauma and the kicking legs


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Chuckles, fallowed my my yard zombie. Chuckles got some REALLY good scares.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Probably the candy. The foggy, eerily-lit graveyard is a big draw, though. And my daughter and her friend being "props" in the graveyard once the older kids started coming around; that was pretty cool.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

2 things actually - the motion triggered rattling coffin (think monster in a box) as the tot's walked up the path.........followed shortly by the pneumatic coffin doors flinging open with a lighted skellie inside as they went off the porch...........we got more parents than kids I think...........lmao! It was FABULOUS!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

My FCG. Year after year that is the favorite prop. I set it up in a ground floor double window overlooking the sidewalk to the house, so it is very visible. Maybe that is why. I have a Monster in the coffin, which is well received, a witch that stirs her cauldron and cackles and numerous animated bluckys and gravestones, yet the FCG attracts the most attention and questions.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

My friend wore my 10 ft reaper costume, which was really cool but I got the best scares with my wall of masks that had a hole for my face,...everyone thought i was just another mask, and were worried about the dummy I had placed nearby wondering if he was real or not,..worked like a charm,..screams were fantastic! I wish I had a cam set up it was so good!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the biggest hit of the night was, to my surprise, the Tiger Twins...in the cage. The kids were really mesmerized by them. I attribute it to the strobe attached to the underside of the lid. I know alot of people were taking pics of everything...but from what i saw, it was the twins!


----------

